# Will HLCD be lost in my set up



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have been ready to give hlcd another shot thanks to Eric's write ups on horns and all the post I have read here . the only thing that I feel may
work against me is my current mid/high setup Im running now. I made custom door panels for my jeep xj, I have 4 AQ super tweets 4 AQ 6.5 and 2 kicker shallow mount subs 10" (that I was going to use as a low mid bass) Im just about done with my build and still need to work out how Im going to crossover my front stage active or pass. my lows are DC lvl 5's 
So from what I read more is not better when it comes to tuning in front stage
do you think hlcd will not work in my set up or will they work ??


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

depends what is it your trying to accomplish with your system?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Horns can work in just about any system. Proper power distirbution and set up and you will have excellent results.

I can answer any specific questions on your system you might have.

Eric


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, im building a demo gound pounder, but the jeep is my daly driver and I dont need to pound when im relaxing I like clasic rock jazz, blues. I would love to be able to hear my music and get that center stage that horns that are set up correctly can give,


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

pics of your dash.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Horsemanwill said:


> pics of your dash.


 Im at work till morning but ill post some


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Got biz E , here are the dash pics. I still have to run my speaker wires and Hu
so my inter. is not installed . I was going with a 3sixty.3 I still planning my speaker ranges(mid lows, mid high, high) that's why I was asking if horns could play a roll in my unfinish project


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

if your running horns imo all you really need is the horns some good mids to keep up with them and then your subs.

no need for tweets


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thats what was reading, well im going to finsh this project and do more studying on SQ set ups. And use my girlfriends car for sq. My jeep was ment to be demo ground pounder ill leave it at that thanks for feedback and info.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

ORDER MY HORNS TODAY I removed my door panles and Im working on just doing two 6.5 . Im working on glassing the rings in . so my frount stage as of now is two 6.5 and the full size horns I order today, I set them up using Glasswolfs info . I fabed up lazers points in the speaker rings and hot glued
the rings down when the point lined up with my mark on the driver/pass windows .with help from my girl, found center of my ear as I sat in the seats (relax) made paint mark, measure 5" forward and 1.5" up made paint mark
that was my lazer target , now I need to find out if I need to add tweeters??
I read that you should add tweeters to help out in upper end when running horns ? would like some feed back on that and if so what type are you guys running


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

as horseman said. no need to run tweeters with horns. they play plenty high enough.

what horn bodies did you get and what drivers?


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

I just realized that this is your thread Robert. You mentioned you came here but I didn't know you had an account. Did you get the full size or the mini's? I'm glad you are going the horn route. They're like the best thing ever, lol. My horns kept up with 150 db on 30 watts so you should be fine.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

GONZO151 said:


> ORDER MY HORNS TODAY now I need to find out if I need to add tweeters??
> I read that you should add tweeters to help out in upper end when running horns ? would like some feed back on that and if so what type are you guys running


Tweeters are not necessary the PRO has more than enough top end. Now if you are after a super over exagerated sizzle on the top a horn loaded super tweeter would be necessary as these will have a balanced and blended top end.

Eric


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I order the full size horns ,and I just broke down and also went with the Pro driver that eric offers , goals are to have music sound real and clear ,i like it loud too


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hay MR ScottishBear , I got your reply on youtube Im going to run the full size horns 
Im in the market for 6.5" midbass that can play up to the xover point on the horns I have been doing a lot of reading of old post looking for ones that will handle high power for being a 6.5 and sound life like at a mid level price range that's not to much to ask is it LOL I have a 3sixty.3 so seting up my horns and 6.5 should be fun( I hope)


----------



## TheScottishBear (Feb 3, 2011)

GONZO151 said:


> Hay MR ScottishBear , I got your reply on youtube Im going to run the full size horns
> Im in the market for 6.5" midbass that can play up to the xover point on the horns I have been doing a lot of reading of old post looking for ones that will handle high power for being a 6.5 and sound life like at a mid level price range that's not to much to ask is it LOL I have a 3sixty.3 so setting up my horns and 6.5 should be fun( I hope)


Just call me Kev Bro. How many watts are we talking about here? If you are running a 6.5 I would try to do 2 or go to an 8". The horns have a lot of output. B&C makes a kickass midbass that can take power and they are under 170 bux a piece. 
B&C 8NDL51 is a lightweight 8" woofer that woofer - B&C Speakers - B&C 8NDL51 neodymium 8" mid-bass speaker for 2 or 3-way systems. B&C 8NDL51 neodymium bass speakers available now.
The is also the Faital Pro's which are much cheaper. You can get them in 4 ohms.
Faital Pro 8FE200 Speakers - Faital Pro 8FE200 mid-bass, bass guitar speaker and woofer 8" speaker. Faital Pro 8FE200 260 watt 8" efficiency of 95dB SPL woofer for all high power mid-bass applications. Fa
There is also the silver flute drivers from madisound. I think one member here runs them with his horns and they are similar in price to the Faital's. 
The Madisound Speaker Store

I didn't think tuning would be fun but it really has been. Just take it slow and don't try to do it all in one day. I used an rta app on my tablet to get a more or less flat response then listened to some of my favorite music and made little tweaks. The app wasn't as accurate as a real rta but you would be surprised how useful it actually was.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I will look into the 6.5 you listed , I have a few amps I can use I was thinking of running them off a ppi 900x4 horns off two ch , and mids off the other two . or PG zx450 or I could go nuts I have a new sax-200.4 so power to run is going to be based on what will give me the best output for the ohm load the mids will be , I FORGOT TO ASK ERIC WHAT OMHS THE PRO DRIVERS ARE:surprised: I down loaded the same app for the RTA for my cell I like it, I have the free download of TRUE RTA on my lap top , I was heading out today to go pic up a Omni mic so I can get ready for my tuning of my jeep


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

GONZO151 said:


> , I FORGOT TO ASK ERIC WHAT OMHS THE PRO DRIVERS ARE:surprised:


8 Ohms.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Got it ,thank you


----------

